# Black Glass Onion Bottles



## DenBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

I recently purchased a black glass onion bottle that I believe is from the early 1700s. The shop I purchased it from said it was from the wreck of an English ship that sank off of the Vero Beach, FL coast around 1545. Were black glass onion bottles even made in the 1500s? In the 1600s? I didn't pay much for the bottle so I'm happy with the price and condition. Just trying to nail down an approximate timeframe.


----------



## Screwtop (Jul 29, 2019)

It would help a lot if we saw a picture. I am not an authority on black glass onions, but for a great background story like that, and if it is an onion bottle, I think it would be a tad expensive. But then again, I am not sure what, "didn't pay much" means to you, as it does to me. To me, $25 is expensive, lol!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 29, 2019)

*How about an image of your bottle?

The earliest "onions" date to the late 1600s, but the vast majority of them date to the early-to-middle 1700s.

* 
 Dutch horse hoof.


----------

